# How goes the Canadian election campaign?



## Warrigal (Oct 17, 2015)

For the Canadians - what is your impression of the mood of the people? Is it for change or the status quo?

What are the hot issues?


----------



## Debby (Oct 17, 2015)

The mood of the majority is for Change, Change, Change!  

I'd say the hot issues are a stagnating economy,  lack of transparency and integrity in government, the environment and a different way of using taxpayer's dollars (instead of handouts to big corporations who seem only to 'hoard' the cash that the current government has left in their pockets via subsidies and low taxes).

Interestingly, the current PM seems to have shot himself in the foot.  Our elections usually are one month long, but this time the PM called the election about two months ahead of time.  I believe his plan was that it would end the advertising that outside parties were able to do for the other parties (due to our electioneering laws) before the election was officially called and as the other three parties don't have as much cash in the bank, a long campaign would cripple and hobble them financially.  

However, in the case of Trudeau, I'd say that it's actually given him time to get more focused, more smooth in his delivery of the platform and given the population more time to see and 'know' him as a potential PM.  Initially he was pretty rough and I didn't think his speaking abilities were all that great but it seems like he's a real fast learner.  And the thing I like about him is that he seems to be ALWAYS very positive and has worked hard to stay away from nastiness that you often see in election campaigns.  He's really pushing for integrity in government and I like that.


I think there's a good possibility that we'll wind up dumping the Conservatives and have a minority Liberal government when this is over on Monday night.   But who knows!  Maybe somebody will do something so totally bizarre and off the wall that that changes too!  Just have to wait and see.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 17, 2015)

I concur Debby. My interest has been piqued by the possibility that the millenials may vote. Certainly Facebook has been exhorting them to do so. If the cell phone generation votes, good night Mr Harper. I hope to be celebrating on Monday night.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 17, 2015)

The newest poll has the Liberals winning with a minority gov't. However, due to the large numbers of people voting in the advance polls, usually indicative of a desire for change, some are predicting a Liberal majority government.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 17, 2015)

I hope Canada can dump the conservatives!


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 17, 2015)

So do I Annie. A decade ago they came into power after the liberals, unbalanced the budget, screwed the environment, the poor,cut  everything but the kitchen sink, handed us over to big business. Currently, China is permitted a more or less free hand in the tar sands, who cares about toxins? Welcome to Canada, land of ecoterrorism. Sooo embarrassing. Add covert racism against First People, and Palestinians, I wonder we have any global good name left. We have been cited by Amnesty International for Prime Minister Harper's refusal to mount an inquiry into the disappearance and/or deaths of 500 Aboriginal women along the highway of tears. Trudeau has promised action on this if elected.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 17, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> So do I Annie. A decade ago they came into power after the liberals, unbalanced the budget, screwed the environment, the poor,cut  everything but the kitchen sink, handed us over to big business. Currently, China is permitted a more or less free hand in the tar sands, who cares about toxins? Welcome to Canada, land of ecoterrorism. Sooo embarrassing. Add covert racism against First People, and Palestinians, I wonder we have any global good name left. We have been cited by Amnesty International for Prime Minister Harper's refusal to mount an inquiry into the disappearance and/or deaths of 500 Aboriginal women along the highway of tears. Trudeau has promised action on this if elected.



Hope you get Trudeau and he can undo some of the damage.  Son of Pierre?


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 17, 2015)

The Conservatives have been in for a long time. The "It's Time" factor must be building up.
I'll be watching the result with interest. 

When you mention minority government, what other party/independents might support a Liberal minority government?


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 17, 2015)

Yes Annie, son of Pierre. Inherited his mother's looks and height. Not his father's arrogant charm, although he can be fiery. Ran a clean ethical campaign unlike Comservatives. Baby Trudeau as he is affectionately known.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 17, 2015)

Warri it might be possible the NDP (New Democratic Party) may join with Liberals to form a coalition, but I think it is an outside thing. Mulcair is very much a dictator who demands total obedience from the rank and file. He also is very pro Israel.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 17, 2015)

Minority government is very difficult to manage. Look what happened to our PM Julia Gillard.
She had to rely on the votes of a couple of total scumbags whom she could not afford to jettison. 
It as one of the factors that destroyed her.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 17, 2015)

I certainly hope it doesn't come to that Warri. But at this point, almost anything is better than the Conservatives led by a man whom almost half the country has disliked from the beginning. Women especially don't  like Harper. He is creepy.


----------



## fishfulthinking (Oct 19, 2015)

Just my 2 cents worth coming from the Conservative hub of Canada (Calgary, Alberta).  I am hoping for the Conservatives again, mostly because I believe we need to "sustain" not "spend" in times of recession ahead.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 19, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I hope Canada can dump the conservatives!




I hope we can too...


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 19, 2015)

Switzerland has just swung right mainly on the issue of immigration.

http://www.newsweek.com/switzerland-swings-right-election-384575


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 19, 2015)

An article about the Canadian election in regards to climate change.  http://thinkprogress.org/climate/2015/10/19/3713632/canada-federal-election-october-2015/


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 19, 2015)

Stephen Harper and Tony Abbott were hand in glove on climate change, or so we were led to believe when TA visited Canada. Tony Abbott is on record as saying "climate change is crap". Later he would say that "I absolutely accept that climate change is real" and would then add the big BUT that began the reason he wouldn't be doing anything effective to moderate it.

Abbott is now deposed by his own party because of his consistently disastrous ratings in the polls. However, our new PM isn't changing any policies with respect to emissions reductions. Changing the PM isn't enough. The party and policies must also change if emissions targets are to be achieved.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 19, 2015)

ABC is reporting that CBC is already calling it for Trudeau even though the polls haven't yet closed all across the country.

Bold call. I'll be watching with interest to see whether they have it right.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 19, 2015)

Salut! Warri, at this point we are waiting to hear if the Liberals will form a minority  or majority government. Apparently BC will not have a major impact this time.  Crumbling support for the NDP has been a death knell for the Conservatives at this point.


----------



## mitchezz (Oct 19, 2015)

Good.......both Harper and Abbott gone....although, we are still stuck with a Conservative government in Australia....ironically called The Liberal Party. I don't know much about Trudeau but I have liked him the few times I've heard him speak. He seems like a decent person.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 19, 2015)

He is Mitchezz, he has promised to run a government defecit for the next several years to counter the cuts/etc. created by the Conservatives. Bold move which has resonated with Canadians. He has also promised to hold an inquiry into the deaths of over five hundred Aboriginal women.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 19, 2015)

I forgot to mention that Trudeau  has pledged to have a gender balanced cabinet.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 19, 2015)

Majority Liberal government has just been called! From third place to this--formidable!


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 19, 2015)

:clap: C'est très bien. C'est formidable.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 19, 2015)

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 19, 2015)

Is that the same as "murky buttercups" ? :grin:


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 19, 2015)

One interesting thing. The legalisation of marijuana is now a done deal. About time.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 19, 2015)

Or mercy buckets!


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 19, 2015)

We are legalising the growing of marijuana for medical purposes, as in marihuana oil production, but as yet there is no clear means of distribution being proposed.
It will enable researchers to get their hands on reliable supplies though.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 19, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Or mercy buckets!



I always knew my five years of French at high school would come in handy one day. :grin:


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 20, 2015)

Shali, Trudeau majority!!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 20, 2015)

Great News!!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 20, 2015)

but will he help the US fight ISIS or is he a total peacenik?


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks Annie and QS.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 20, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Thanks Annie and QS.



Hopefully we can do the same next year...   At least we will take back the Senate.. that I'm pretty confident of..


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 20, 2015)

Well, thanks for dodging the question that you super lefties always do...


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 20, 2015)

No one here is a "SUPER Lefty" Ralphy..   Your baiting is getting old..


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 20, 2015)

Are you kidding?  I know one when I read one...


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 20, 2015)

I venture to guess you have NO idea what a super lefty really is... because I have not seen one here..  Canadians come closer, but none here seem to be.


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 20, 2015)

Congratulations to all the Canadians, this is very good news.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 20, 2015)

Hmm, perhaps I am closer to being a super leftie than I once was. My heart belongs to Green. Unfortunately pragmatism dictates that Liberal is as close as I am going to get. At least no one will be suing this government-and winning, because they wish to wear a niqab at a citizenship hearing. Sheesh. Goodbye Harper's Barbaric Practises Act. Looking forward to see the results of Liberals running a deficit govt for next three years.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 20, 2015)

Thank you Jackie.


----------



## Debby (Oct 20, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> but will he help the US fight ISIS or is he a total peacenik?




Russia is doing a great job from what I've been reading, at fighting terrorists including ISIS so there's room for Canada to do what it has done best for decades which is to work for peace, and to provide support in other ways.  I've long treasured our reputation as Peace Keepers and hopefully now that our little war monger is out of the picture as leader, perhaps we can get back to that.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 20, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Hmm, perhaps I am closer to being a super leftie than I once was. My heart belongs to Green. Unfortunately pragmatism dictates that Liberal is as close as I am going to get. At least no one will be suing this government-and winning, because they wish to wear a niqab at a citizenship hearing. Sheesh. Goodbye Harper's Barbaric Practises Act. Looking forward to see the results of Liberals running a deficit govt for next three years.



I must really be a political junkie.... because I know exactly what you are talking about..


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 20, 2015)

Raise your banners high as you March with pride!  Whether they be green, red, or rainbow!


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 20, 2015)

Yes... and hopefully WE can follow suit next November.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 20, 2015)

You bet Ralphy!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 20, 2015)

Just be careful, for if Trump gets in charge you will probably be invaded, unless Sophie submits to his will...


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 20, 2015)

Hatemongers likeTrump are stopped at the Canadian border.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 20, 2015)

Silly question... Who is Sophie?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 20, 2015)

Sphie is Baby Tudeau's hot wife...


----------



## Misty (Oct 20, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Hmm, perhaps I am closer to being a super leftie than I once was. My heart belongs to Green. Unfortunately pragmatism dictates that Liberal is as close as I am going to get. At least no one will be suing this government-and winning, because they wish to wear a niqab at a citizenship hearing. Sheesh. Goodbye Harper's Barbaric Practises Act. Looking forward to see the results of Liberals running a deficit govt for next three years.



Canada has their very own, Obama.  He and Sophie make a very attractive couple. Happy you got who you wanted to win, Shali.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 20, 2015)

No, Obama has changed his mind on being a peacenik as he has seen the light when it comes to the terrorist threat, which means we will have to protect Canada as we usually do...


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 20, 2015)

Thank you so much Misty.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 20, 2015)

She has a missile with her name on it too, and the Donald will be only to willing to launch it...


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 20, 2015)

Ralphy, I have a voodoo doll with your name on it, and a box of very sharp pins......


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 20, 2015)

:lol:


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 20, 2015)

Warri, how did you know? Lolololol.


----------



## drifter (Oct 20, 2015)

Ah, is this Justin Trudeau win a prediction for what will happen in the US elections next year? When Canada goes left... the US usually goes right. And look at all the Red states. Not solid red but almost. Bad omens.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 20, 2015)

Some different things about to happen



> Canada's new government will dump the F-35 Joint Strike Fighter, the troubled and expensive stealth jets Australia has committed $24 billion to buy. The victorious Liberals leader Justin Trudeau has also pledged to put a stop to his country's role in bombing Islamic State targets in strife-torn Syria, where the Australian air force recently commenced operations, as well as Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 20, 2015)

I am relieved Canada will no longer skirt international law by bombing Syria. It is time we returned to our peacekeeping roots before we completely lose our credibility. We are not a warlike nation, that is not our mandate.


----------



## Debby (Oct 20, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> No, Obama has changed his mind on being a peacenik as he has seen the light when it comes to the terrorist threat, which means we will have to protect Canada as we usually do...




On the other hand Ralph, Canada really hasn't had official enemies until (we) got (personally)engaged with you and Israel, over the ME.   There are many differing perspectives and yours isn't the only one.

Besides, let's not forget, that Canada became involved in WW2 in 1939 while you folks didn't until 1941 so apparently we weren't too concerned that we couldn't protect ourselves at that point.   And out of a population of 11,267,000, we had 43,000 deaths  and you guys had a population of 131,028,000 with 419,000 deaths.  Seems that you are patting yourselves on the back for nothing.  We do quite well thank you.


----------



## Debby (Oct 20, 2015)

Our new Prime Minister designate started off his first morning as the incoming PM by going to Montreal's subway, doing a meet-n-greet among the commuters and taking selfies with them!  How adorable is that!  Love it!  


Ten years of doom and gloom and 'be afraid, be very afraid'.....and countering it with the following:  ""My friends, we beat fear with hope. We beat cynicism with hard work. We beat negative, divisive politics with a positive vision that brings Canadians together," Trudeau, 43, told a crowd of cheering supporters in Montreal. ....."   http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/10/20/us-canada-election-idUSKCN0SD17X20151020

BUT, I'm not so adoring that I'm forgetting that politicians too often are simply politicians and have agendas so time will tell.   But I've got my fingers crossed because I'd love to give Harper and the Conservatives the 'raspberry' at some point down the road !


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 20, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> Congratulations to all the Canadians, this is very good news.



Congrats from me also!  :thumbsup:


----------



## WhatInThe (Oct 20, 2015)

If he is a French speaker we're all done.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 20, 2015)

Thank you SB.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 20, 2015)

It is a requirement if any party leader in Canada that he or she be bilingual, hardly surprising when a third of the population is Francais.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 20, 2015)

Canada has two official languages, French and English.


----------



## fishfulthinking (Oct 20, 2015)

From that little slice of blue in the west, this is a disappointment.  I have to wonder how much of his fathers ideals he will bring along from the 80's.  For us here in Alberta, that is genuinely worrisome.


----------



## Debby (Oct 20, 2015)

The following two articles are statements to the effect that Trudeau is not his fathers son and will govern differently.  The first one talks about how he intends to work WITH the provinces and not in spite of them (unlike his dad sometimes) and other ways that he is different.  They both also talk about the ways that he's similar in his love for the country, his support of bilingualism and multiculturalism and love of the outdoors and fitness....

My sister in law vowed she would never vote for JT because of who his dad was and to my way of thinking that's incredibly short sighted and actually kind of silly.  Are you the same person as your mom or dad or was there a point where you began to develop your own ideas?  Our parents start us off but unless we're intellectual idiots from birth onwards, there comes a point usually when we begin to develop our own personalities, ideas, thought processes, and so on.

I think JT genuinely loves all the people of Canada otherwise he wouldn't be as happy and comfortable being with them in uncontrolled situations.   Actually, contrast Trudeaus first morning as PM designate (out taking selfies with commuters in the subway) vs. Harper's first morning where he sees his little boy off to school .... and shakes his hand!  

I think the following are two articles you should read because they might make you feel a little more comfortable with this change.


http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2015/1...-in-approach-to-western-canada_n_8338650.html

http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2015/1...right-out-from-father-s-shadow_n_8335780.html


----------



## Debby (Oct 20, 2015)

WhatInThe said:


> If he is a French speaker we're all done.




Why would you be 'done' if he speaks french?  And I'm assuming that you must be a Canadian by the question.


----------



## Hawley (Oct 20, 2015)

fishfullthinking or anyone else - I'm curious why the prairies and through to Alberta were so solidly Conservative, while most of the rest of the country voted Liberal?


----------



## Hawley (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks! It is very good news! 
Yesterday (Monday) was a magical day in Canada. Justin Trudeau was elected our new prime minister; and the Blue Jays won! It was almost too much to take in - lol. Today, we were brought down to earth again with the Jays loss, but Mr. Trudeau still shone!


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 20, 2015)

Yes Hawley, it is so exciting. The atmosphere of resentful divisive politics/Islamophobia/racism against First Peoples is beginning to lift. Imagine our former government being successfully sued by a Muslim lady over the right to wear a niqab at her citizenship ceremony. Eek! Not in my Canada. Finally we can have an inquiry re the disappearance and deaths of all those Aboriginal women. Sooo humiliating to be cited by Amnesty International. Wow did the First Peoples  and Millenials come out to vote in BC. I am curious and excited to see what will transpire.


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 21, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> :lol:



Bears re-posting. :laugh: Very good, Warri.


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 21, 2015)

Oh how I hope we can do that here. So tired of all the negativism, racial intolerance, fear mongering, and obstruction of progress at every turn to please religious extremists. We don't just have to win this next election, we have to crush the Republicans, so that they finally get the message that this isn't their private country any more. It belongs to _all _of us. 
I hope, but Trump and Carson are flapping around like dark angels in the night.


----------



## Debby (Oct 21, 2015)

Hawley said:


> fishfullthinking or anyone else - I'm curious why the prairies and through to Alberta were so solidly Conservative, while most of the rest of the country voted Liberal?




The past PM is an Albertan and throughout his mandate, he's ignored the environment, changed environmental protection laws and smoothed the way for the oil and gas industry which is the (past) source of Alberta's wealth.  Our new PM is more committed to the environment and is intent on becoming a player at the global environmental protection table which is where many Canadians have always liked to see ourselves.  He will be attending a Paris conference on climate change in about 60 days WITH the Premiers of the provinces of Canada which is not something that our past PM ever did (I think?).

Albertan's voted in large part for a continuation of the status quo for very obvious reasons I think.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 21, 2015)

Debby yet they voted in a New Democrat as premier, go figure??


----------



## fishfulthinking (Oct 21, 2015)

Hawley, I can only speak for myself.  I have always felt our blood sweat and tears here on the Prairies has always been protected by the Conservative government.  It is our greatest natural resource and we have made huge leaps and bounds into the ecological clean up of this industry.  Inroads that many refuse to look further into.  We have been forever been told to hand over more and more equalization dollars for the greater good of Canada.  Trudeau Sr. back in the 1980's brought into Canada the NEP.  I will add a link to help understand the NEP.  http://www.thecanadianencyclopedia.ca/en/article/national-energy-program/  The NEP was terribly damaging to Alberta we experienced a recession within a recession.  People lost jobs, homes, high rates of bankruptcy were reported and to date, we here in this city pay among the highest $ for our gas.  As we struggled across the prairies this policy actually had the opposite affect on central and eastern parts of Canada.  Our oil and gas industry is something I feel we Albertain's hold near and dear and feel we are forever defending it.  Environmentally we have spent decades improving our negative impact.  This resource has employed the vast majority of Albertain's, never mind those who come for elsewhere for jobs in our oil sands.  I see the Liberals and NDP not caring or understanding how essential this has been and still is to us here.  As a conservative supporter (even at a provincial level NO I did not vote NDP thank you very much) we are presented with another threat... we will be loosing our status as one of the few provinces that does not pay provincial sales taxes.  Why would I vote this out?  I also believed Harper was looking to sustain our status in a tumultuous global recession.  He was not boasting tax cuts and more spending.  Something I believed was wise.  Call us creatures of habit if you like but this is just my wee slice of the pie.


----------



## Debby (Oct 21, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Debby yet they voted in a New Democrat as premier, go figure??




I guess they were just fed up with the status quo and thought a fresh attitude might be a good idea.  While I haven't been following their situation daily, it seems like every time I hear Premier Notley (sp.?) speaking, she seems pretty level headed and like she prefers not to pick fights.  So that's a good start isn't it?  Seems like there's too much fighting and bickering in government up til now and maybe Trudeau's inclusive philosophy will catch on.  Fingers crossed eh?


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 21, 2015)

Congrats Canadians!  Sounds like a win for liberals.


----------



## Debby (Oct 21, 2015)

fishfulthinking said:


> Hawley, I can only speak for myself.  I have always felt our blood sweat and tears here on the Prairies has always been protected by the Conservative government.  It is our greatest natural resource and we have made huge leaps and bounds into the ecological clean up of this industry.  Inroads that many refuse to look further into.  We have been forever been told to hand over more and more equalization dollars for the greater good of Canada.  Trudeau Sr. back in the 1980's brought into Canada the NEP.  I will add a link to help understand the NEP.  http://www.thecanadianencyclopedia.ca/en/article/national-energy-program/  The NEP was terribly damaging to Alberta we experienced a recession within a recession.  People lost jobs, homes, high rates of bankruptcy were reported and to date, we here in this city pay among the highest $ for our gas.  As we struggled across the prairies this policy actually had the opposite affect on central and eastern parts of Canada.  Our oil and gas industry is something I feel we Albertain's hold near and dear and feel we are forever defending it.  Environmentally we have spent decades improving our negative impact.  This resource has employed the vast majority of Albertain's, never mind those who come for elsewhere for jobs in our oil sands.  I see the Liberals and NDP not caring or understanding how essential this has been and still is to us here.  As a conservative supporter (even at a provincial level NO I did not vote NDP thank you very much) we are presented with another threat... we will be loosing our status as one of the few provinces that does not pay provincial sales taxes.  Why would I vote this out?  I also believed Harper was looking to sustain our status in a tumultuous global recession.  He was not boasting tax cuts and more spending.  Something I believed was wise.  Call us creatures of habit if you like but this is just my wee slice of the pie.





I have to agree that past governments gave little attention to the western end of Canada, but I have a good feeling about our new PM.  I think he's a different man than his dad.

As for Alberta's environment, you likely are right that great efforts have been made over the years to improve the problems that the oil resource inherently causes.  But I think it is safe to say that if it weren't for being hounded by the public and environmentalists, those corporations wouldn't have worked as hard as they have to mitigate those problems.  

Harper most certainly did boast tax cuts although you're right, he didn't plan on spending anything besides the tax cuts which he coincidentally started dishing out just before he was going to 1. set the budget and 2. call the election.

And fishfulthinking....if the day ever comes that Alberta has a shortfall that turns you into a have-not-province, then you'll be coming with your hand out and you'll be taken care of.  Think of Canada as a big family and family helps family and that's what makes us the country that we are.  I've lived in BC and I've lived in Nova Scotia now for ten years and I was born in Calgary and lived there for the first ten years of my life and my extended family is still there and at our hearts, we are all good people and I think it's time we quit thinking of us vs. them (from sea to sea).


----------



## fishfulthinking (Oct 22, 2015)

Thank you Debby 
Alberta has always been global thinkers and contributors 
For me personally Blue is in my blood.


----------

